# Handyman wanted to fix curtains



## StuartJBR (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know a good local handyperson who can fix up some curtains?
Just moved into JBR and have had problems finding someone to 'do the odd jobs'

Cheers,


Stuart


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jim Will Fix It
-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can also ask the maintenance guys in the building to do it for you after work. They'll normally charge you around AED 100...well, that's how much the guy asked for to put up some curtains in my last apartment.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, same here. I just caught the maintenance guy in the elevator and had him do some work on the side for me. I call him for little things all the time.


----------



## StuartJBR (Sep 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys really good advice. 


Stu


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

*In th same boat*

I'm in the exact same boat! I bought blinds for the front window and just used tension rods for the others as they were not as huge. The problem was I needed to assemble them (blinds for the big window) etc... and then put them up. Found a good deal on a large curtain rod so just decided to hang those in the meantime as it would be a lot easier and less time consuming. All I need are a few holes drilled but no luck finding anyone to do it! Finally went and bought a drill and will just do it myself. Had to go out of town for a few but first on my to do list once I return.

But if anyone finds a decent handyman for odd jobs, please share the wealth!!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

The Hero said:


> I'm in the exact same boat! I bought blinds for the front window and just used tension rods for the others as they were not as huge. The problem was I needed to assemble them (blinds for the big window) etc... and then put them up. Found a good deal on a large curtain rod so just decided to hang those in the meantime as it would be a lot easier and less time consuming. All I need are a few holes drilled but no luck finding anyone to do it! Finally went and bought a drill and will just do it myself. Had to go out of town for a few but first on my to do list once I return.
> 
> But if anyone finds a decent handyman for odd jobs, please share the wealth!!!


Jim will fix it! They're the best, look them up on their website.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Slightly off topic ... but not ...

Pulled out last years receipts for the Chinese guys that made and fitted both the curtains and blinds over at Draggon mart for the old villa at AR .... Did a pretty reasonable job at the time, so jumped onto the dog and bone and finally got to asking if they could do a re-fitment and also make some new ones to match for other rooms at the new villa .....

Found it hard to believe, but in both cases .... "oh yes sir" ...... then after a lengthy conversations working out what each other were trying to say, both eventually said they wanted us to come pick them up and then return them again to the shop as they have no vehicles ...

Got to be joking I thought, your the one in business, so scratching my head somewhat! Finally seeing the funny side of this, they both seem to miss the point when I asked if they couldn't just use their rickshaws ... 

In desperation I finished up doing the lot myself today with my ever trusty side kick _"The little lovelly"_ !! .. BTT !!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Jim Will Fix It
> -


I had enquired about their rates for DIY work (e.g. fixing curtains) and they charge 100dhs for callout and 200dhs for each hour.
Meaning that its 300dhs for 1st hour, 500 dhs for 2nd hour, etc...

These prices are easily double what others would charge for simple maintanence/DIY jobs.

To people who've used them before, are they really worth paying so much more just for maybe better service and added convenience of an english-speaking staff?
Any comments on your experience will be appreciated.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

I used Jim will fix it, and have to say majorly over charge, as they use the same labour as the rest, just westerns runnings the show, so at least on the end of the phone you think you have a good deal. A friend of mine is starting up his own odd job service, private message me and I will give you his details, if you want them.

He english and really good and charges alot less than Jim will fix it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> I had enquired about their rates for DIY work (e.g. fixing curtains) and they charge 100dhs for callout and 200dhs for each hour.
> Meaning that its 300dhs for 1st hour, 500 dhs for 2nd hour, etc...
> 
> These prices are easily double what others would charge for simple maintanence/DIY jobs.
> ...


If it's just odd jobs, the maintenance guys in your building are better. Sure, their english is not that great but it's good enough for them to understand what you want and to tell you the price. That's good enough for me! Otherwise, if you are after curtains, if you have it made to measure, most of these companies will fit it for you for free.

Also, Howdra has a maintenance arm. I'm not sure how much they charge though as they are a British owned business, I would imagine that they would be on par with Jim will Fix it!


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Jim will fix it! They're the best, look them up on their website.


A bit late on the reply, but thanks. Like the other posters, I rang Jim but found their prices more than double everyone elses. I ended up buying a drill but then ran into a couple of maintenance guys who were glad to assist. And if anyone needs to borrow a drill, let me know!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Spadge said:


> I used Jim will fix it, and have to say majorly over charge, as they use the same labour as the rest, just westerns runnings the show, so at least on the end of the phone you think you have a good deal. A friend of mine is starting up his own odd job service, private message me and I will give you his details, if you want them.
> 
> He english and really good and charges alot less than Jim will fix it.


I suspected as much.
Its amazing their business can survive. Says a lot about dubai really.

I've been reluctant to try my building's maintenance guys as i'm not convinced they know what they're doing.
Will ask them anyhow, but will let you know if i decide otherwise. Cheers.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> I suspected as much.
> Its amazing their business can survive. Says a lot about dubai really.
> 
> I've been reluctant to try my building's maintenance guys as i'm not convinced they know what they're doing.
> Will ask them anyhow, but will let you know if i decide otherwise. Cheers.


I have no trouble with the maintenance guys - the issue is the language barrier as opposed to their trade skills but once you get past this, then they are okay, particularly for the odd jobs where you do not want to spend a small fortune. You can always get the security guard to set up the deal and then translate for you but sign language also works if you're struggling to understand each other.

The maintenance guys put up the curtains/ rods in my last apartment and it stayed up until I had it taken down - good enough for me. His english was good enough for him to try his luck with charging extra and it was good enough to understand when I said NO!


----------

